# Dark Millennium seems to have been cancelled...



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

THQ seem to finally have given us some sort of answer about the state of Dark Millenium Online...



> *KOTAKU:* Is Warhammer: 40,000: Dark Millenium still in production at Vigil?
> 
> *PR:* Development of that title ceased a while ago and that was announced in March 2012. No details of future titles from Vigil have been released at this time.


Read the rest of the article *here*.

Thats sort of fucked up, since they announced that it was being turned into a single player game with multiplayer components, not cancelled. 

Did some digging around, and came across this on Facebook as well, posted by Joe Madureira (former Creative Director at Vigil, he quit in October).










This of course not an all that big surprise, since THQ and Vigil have long since removed DMO`s website and removed almost every mention of it from their blogs and websites. The fact that it wasn`t even mentioned in THQ`s court papers a few weeks back was also a rather worrying sign... Still a shame though. The game looked great.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Just thought I'd post this up here 
http://savingyouthepain.tumblr.com/post/37277054750/dmo-making-the-wrong-game

I'll post properly when i get home


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Not gonna happen CURSES ON VIGIL AND THQ FOR THEIR FALSE PROMISES


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Now this is sad 

Really looking forward to that game aswell!


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Um. Guys? Dark Millennium has been confirmed to be cancelled for months. Like, months and months ago.

They have already confirmed they are using the material they made during DMO production to make a Singleplayer game. They will be using the maps and objects and stuff to make a multi-area game. The pictures OP linked are very old and probably nothing like the singleplayer game they are making.

However, will whatever Dark Millennium Online Cannibalised game be finished? Who knows. So, you have to wait to see if the game will be released as the singleplayer one they said they are either working on in development or working on planning.

As you said, last detail was March 2012, that was 9 months ago, 9 months is a long time in game development. So, yeah... You gotta wait now.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

they never said they canceled it, they just sayd they would turn it into a Single player game, they never changed the name.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Man... means I'm actually going to have to have games of 40k... First game I've been excited about since WoW and Space Marine!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

You just took a giant hypothetical dump in my hypothetical punch bowl.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Deep down, we all knew it was going to be shit anyway. :wink:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Another shit 40k game we don't have to play.

Result!


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Eh I could have seen this work as an MMO, or as close to one as a game like Planetside 2 is. That format seems far better to suit WH40k than a WoW clone by far to me.

I was still hoping they would have used what they made to make something far better than Space Marine which always kept me wanting just a bit more out of it. Though this article sounds like that was the announcement, but nothing's happened yet and they don't want to devalue the company right now.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im not overly surprised by this, I could never really see how a 40k mmo was going to work without moving away from the fluff significantly, MMOs in general seem to be huge cash sink holes for the most part, i think there have only been a few that have really done well but i think the studios are waking up to the fact there is a limited pool of people with enough time and inclination to spend every waking hour grinding XP on these things for months on end, on the flip side of that i think some studios also take the piss putting out single player games that can be completed in less than a day and then its credit card time for DLC .

Also and i know this will sound weird to some, but i feel sometimes they put too much effort into games, long arsed cut scenes with real actors, stunning scenery that you ignore because your blasting the shit out the enemy, over the top sound tracks the length of a full studio album that you switch off after an hour etc etc.
Like i say i feel some games spend too long in development, try too hard to cram too much in,resulting in a bloated,delayed and glitchy end product.I would prefer developers to give me a few more levels and can the cut scenes and silly plots.


----------

